# 2011 Grizzly Catalog



## Old Iron (Jan 12, 2011)

Got mine yesterday, There doing better!

Paul


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 16, 2011)

I wish the tee shirts were in another color besides black. I have way too many pets to wear black. I want a 12" 4 jaw chuck for my 15" SBL but i don't know if the fit and finish is any better on that one over a JTS Machinery chuck that i already have 3 of and work well. Big price difference too over 200 dollars...Bob


----------



## Amigo (Jan 22, 2011)

aamm, the fit and finish of a Bison chuck is pretty darn nice. Bought a 10 " four jaw two years ago and I was very satisfied with it. However, I did tear it completely down to clean and relube it prior to use. Now for comparison, I'm used to using Pratt Burnerd, Cushman & Buck chucks.


----------

